# COD4 doesnt find servers in LAN mode



## Voltage1993

Hi everyone,

i have a problem with COD4, it somehow does'nt find any lokal servers over LAN anymore (worked a couple of weeks bevore now suddenly not). :angry:

Somehow if my friends and me play over wireless (lokal games to) i can find their games. I only have this Problem with call of duty.

I've turned firewall off, checked server filters, tried to connect via IP adress (we set the IP adresses to 192.168.168.XXX), tried to add it to favorite servers and so on nothing worked.

Thanks for your help in advance,

Voltage


----------



## Jason09

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Do you have any ports open for the game? Also, have you tried using a different host computer?


----------



## Voltage1993

Yes I have tried to host it with several different computers but nothing worked

what do you mean with open ports?


----------



## Jason09

Opening ports in the router allow pieces of network data to flow more easily. Although it may not be the sole reason for your issue, it will not hurt to give it a try. What is the make and model of your router?


----------



## Voltage1993

The Router is a netgear ProSafe Plus GS108E v2 (8-Port Gigabyte)


----------



## Jason09

Ok. Go to Start>All Programs>Accessories>Command Prompt. Type *ipconfig* in the prompt, and hit Enter. Try putting the default gateway address in the web browser, and that should take you to a configuration page. If that works, please post what pages you see inside the configuration page.


----------

